# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  SPAMA FILTRS UZLIKTS !!!

## Vinchi

Lai cīnītos ar spama robotiem pievienoju vēl vienu drošibas kodu kuram vajadzētu apturēt spamu. Vienārši ir jāieraksta vēl viens cipars pie reģistrēšanās  ::

----------


## GTC

Super!
Cerams ka tas līdzēs!   ::

----------

